# blue bottle flies



## the mantinator (Sep 23, 2007)

where do you guys get your blue bottle flies?


----------



## Asa (Sep 23, 2007)

Grubco.com


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2007)

> Grubco.com


+1


----------



## Precious (Sep 24, 2007)

Grubco


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

I got a pack from Nick (Mantisplace) before but I think he stopped selling them.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 24, 2007)

> I got a pack from Nick (Mantisplace) before but I think he stopped selling them.


yeah i cant find them on his list so i dont think he does...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes he said he did not have abig call for them so he gave them up. I do wish someone sold the crickets, fly puapea and the like together to save on shipping. I spend more on shipping than I do on food! Spelling on puapea wrong, but I can't say it either :lol:


----------



## Asa (Sep 24, 2007)

Ya you can. at grubco


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Ya you can. at grubco


i cant tell what species they have...do you have to email them?!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone in California buy from Grubco?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been using ups express mail when ordering from grubco, priority mail just couldn't work as all fly larvae turn out dead under intense Texas heat.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't bye the fly from there cause I don't want the maggots, they make my skin crawl!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 28, 2007)

Rebecca, where did you get yours from?

Anyone knows any shop selling blue bottle pupa? i can only find fly larvae. WIsh spiderpharm sells blue bottle pupa too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.forkedtreeranch.com I haven't ordered them yet Yen. But I've been looking at this site, Only one I can find. I want to order some but minimum order is 3 cups at almost 10.00 a cup. So I was waiting to have enough large mantis to feed these to before ordering, I think I am ready now to try them out, when I do I will post back here for you guys!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Rebecca, i will give them a try.


----------



## Kris (Sep 28, 2007)

I love Grubco as well, but I haven't found anyone that sells just the pupae, either. However, the maggots don't 'bug' me too much (haha--no pun intended! Sorry gang, just had to say it)

I cultured my own house flies once via Spiderpharm method--I'm not sure if one can do it this way with blue bottles? (My conclusion with the houseflies was as follows: "Just let Chuck at Spiderpharm work his magic!" LOL)

Kris


----------



## jfmantis (Sep 28, 2007)

> Anyone in California buy from Grubco?


Yes, I received twelve cups of bluebottles just ten minutes ago. They came after only two days. Many of the larvae had pupated already.


----------



## Precious (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got mine too and at least half had pupated. They only ship Mon.-Wed. and I had ordered last Thurs. I'm not thrilled with Grubco but the other places require larger purchase orders, etc. I order because they have what I need, not because I like them. Customer service is lacking, IMO.


----------



## trojon (Nov 7, 2007)

You can buy both earthworms, maggots of different species (and colours through dye) and pupae at any angling/tackle/fishing shop... U guys over stateside could prolly get them in a walmart or gun shop or something too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey YEN!!! Sorry for yelling but I wasn't sure you would hear me. Did you ever try the forktree ranch place for the bluebottles?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 10, 2007)

Becky, yes i did!!  

I just received my second order. Her packing is way better than Grubco's. I will continue buying from her. HOwever, the large order is a problem for anyone keeping only few mantis. All my large mantis are vacuuming all the flies like no tomorrow (especially the idolomantis), so i have no problem buying 5000 pupa in one order, i am sure you have no problem too Becky


----------



## Mantida (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm thinking about ordering some bluebottles, but I've heard they're really stinky. Is that true? :huh: I hate stinky feeders.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 10, 2007)

Blue bottle is not stinky, it is a stinky job if you decided to culture/breed them but they are not stinky after pupa stage. Cricket is stinkier  The only problem is if the fly escape it will be more difficult to catch compare to cricket.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 10, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Blue bottle is not stinky, it is a stinky job if you decided to culture/breed them but they are not stinky after pupa stage. Cricket is stinkier  The only problem is if the fly escape it will be more difficult to catch compare to cricket.


Good, 'cuz I breed/raise crickets and if bluebottles don't get any stinkier I can take it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 10, 2007)

Yea, I heard that! Thanks Yen, good to know, I will order too, glad we tested it on you


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 11, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yea, I heard that! Thanks Yen, good to know, I will order too, glad we tested it on you


I get use to be the guinea pig here


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 29, 2007)

Woohoo! I'm glad to see that you're selling bluebottles on Mantisplace, Rebbecca!


----------

